# Hello from Western Oregon!



## farlow51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hoping to learn how to keep bees in the rain!!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Move down to Medford. That's where I grew up. No rain from May to September. :lpf:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Move down to SF. I lived in Portland for over 20 years and moved two years ago. I'm still drying out!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have bees yet? Portland Metro bee club has a Bee Day at one of the commercial operations about the end of March in Mololla. Great experience geting in and playing with them or learning about them. (


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Farlow!


----------



## Wyo (May 17, 2010)

Welcome from just north of you in Newberg! Hopfully we won't have such a miserable wet spring this year!!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

Farlow51,

The Willamette Valley Beekeepers Association puts on a bee school at at the Chemekata community college on Lancaster next week. The cost of the class includes materials and WVBA membership dues for the whole year. I took the class last year and really enjoyed it. If you'd like I could get you the contact information.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to beekeeping, I'm just a little north of you.


----------



## farlow51 (Feb 2, 2012)

Contact info would be much appreciated.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

I sent you a pm with the information, or you can get the information at the Oregon State Beekeepers Association website, http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/bee_schools.php .


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

farlow51 said:


> Hoping to learn how to keep bees in the rain!!


Me too. I have been working on a little raincoat for them just the mass production of them and getting them returned each day to dry out for the next shift of foragers is the tough part. 

Anyway Welcome. There is also a local board to post on. http://orsba.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general


----------

